# My popo is boggin down.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

No water in the air box. My friend thinks it's an electrical connection or my plug. If it ain't the plug when what electrical conections could it be?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

might need a little more info on what is happening.. if it's just bogging down when you give gas, it could be dirty carb, clogged exhaust, clogged air filter... I would lean more towards the carb being dirty though...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry it only happens when I get water up to the seat of it. It's snorkled and jetted. It only happens when my wench goes under.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Vent line somewhere hanging down? My brute started doing this once, turns out the carb vent line had fallen down on the header and had a few holes in it, allowing water/steam to get in the vent line.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Check all ur vents like polaris425 said, and dielectric grease EVERY electrical connector u can find... Including the spark plug boots... Sounds like something might be getting wet... Usually if it's causing engine power loss it's plug wires or coils...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks sounds like a mother job for thursday.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

It only does it when he goes deep and were going to do the plug and so on but I don't think its a vent cause it dies down and he gives it more gas and it goes then


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> might need a little more info on what is happening.. if it's just bogging down when you give gas, it could be dirty carb, clogged exhaust, clogged air filter... I would lean more towards the carb being dirty though...


 I agree sounds like he got some dirt in the system....:agreed:Muddie49


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I had the same problem on mine... Ended up water was getting into the black box next to the coil where the wire's go in. I ended up getting a big party balloon, and putting it around the whole box and wires, then silicon the end. To check it get a squirt bottle and spray it while its running. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

We got it fixed ended up being 2 vents on the carb were gone stuck some hose on it ran it to the handle bar and been good since


----------

